# How to find tournaments.



## Bigal7311 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm new to fishing tournaments. I'm a member a club. I would like to try some other tournaments. Is there a website that tells you where, and when tournaments are? I know this forum has a lot of them listed. Is there anywhere else? Thank you


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.ohiobassangler.com/

http://www.ohiobass.org/


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What part of the state are you located?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigal7311 (Jun 30, 2005)

I live in the northern panhandle of West Virginia, but I also fish Ohio also. I'm still learning the tournament stuff. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Www.outdoorsmanrd.com

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigal7311 said:


> I live in the northern panhandle of West Virginia, but I also fish Ohio also. I'm still learning the tournament stuff.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


There's an open out of steubenville this Sunday. $60.00 entry. Pay at ramp.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out http://www.ohiobassblog.com/


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

And another open the 6 October out of Steubenville 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

